# Knife Sharpening Video



## Mint427 (Jan 28, 2012)

I am a newer member and need some advice. I have viewed many Utube videos on how to sharpen Japanese knives. There seems to be several different methods used - anyone have any advice on DVD's or other material that teaches the best entry level style for someone new to the game? I intend to use natural stones and synthetic. I've had some success, but it just doesn't feel "natural" yet. Thanks!!


----------



## heirkb (Jan 28, 2012)

Check out this youtube channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/JKnifeImports?feature=watch
And this thread: http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/4531-Web-Seminar-Future-Topics


----------



## rsacco (Jan 28, 2012)

You may want to consider this DVD - http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/product-p/dvd1.htm


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 28, 2012)

Hello Mint.

Check out Jon Broida's ("Japanese Knife Imports") YouTube channel for sharpening videos.

http://www.youtube.com/user/JKnifeImports/featured

Dave Martell has an instructional DVD set available on his website that people seem to enjoy (I've never seen them):

http://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/category-s/23.htm

And Murray Carter has a DVD set as well (again, I haven't seen them):

http://www.cartercutlery.com/japanese-knives/instructional-videos/blade-sharpening-dvd-set


----------



## Mint427 (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks! I just ordered the video.


----------



## SeanRogerPierce (Jan 28, 2012)

Murray Carter brings a revised version of his "Introduction to Sharpening" shortly.


----------



## tk59 (Jan 28, 2012)

Nothing beats hanging out with someone who knows how to sharpen, imo. Maybe they do a class at Epicurean Edge. Actually, Jon at JKI did a web-based lesson. I don't know how it worked out but I felt he was an effective instructor, in person. Maybe, he'd do another one. Didn't Dave do one of these, too?


----------



## heirkb (Jan 28, 2012)

The link up there is for Jon's web seminars. I thought it was really good, but maybe that's cause I was there in person. I think all the other guys who were on Skype found it helpful, too.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jan 28, 2012)

I took a class with Dave in 2010 that was really helpful. BTW Dave when are we doing the advanced class???!!! :knife::knife::knife:


----------



## Mint427 (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm going to check out Epicurean. Given the strong Asian community in Seattle, you would think that training in Japanese knife sharpening wouldn't be that tough to find; Maybe Jon should come west for a class - business write-off


----------



## heirkb (Jan 28, 2012)

Jon is out west! You should visit him in LA.


----------



## Mint427 (Jan 28, 2012)

Sweet! Thanks for the tip - I didn't realize that he was that close to Seattle. Could use a little sunshine and warmth anyway.


----------



## heirkb (Jan 28, 2012)

Yea, I was thinking that when you said Seattle. I've heard it rains A LOT.


----------



## Mint427 (Jan 28, 2012)

only between November and July -- "know what always follows two days of rain in Seattle?" Monday.


----------



## schanop (Jan 31, 2012)

What do you guys think of this? I think he covers some basic quite well.

[video=youtube_share;0TPDgdo7jfM]http://youtu.be/0TPDgdo7jfM[/video]


----------



## JasonD (Jan 31, 2012)

With regard to that embedded video, is it common to only apply pressure on one side of your stroke? He talks about only pushing down on the away stroke on the front of the knife, and only pushing on the pull stroke on the back side. I've never bothered with it. Do you think it makes a difference?


----------



## JBroida (Jan 31, 2012)

there are a number of professional sharpeners in japan who would agree with that method


----------



## Mint427 (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks for the post. One more to think of. I think the best bet is to pick one and just start sharpening blades. Thanks for all of the comments/advice.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 31, 2012)

JBroida said:


> there are a number of professional sharpeners in japan who would agree with that method



Do you agree with them?


----------



## JasonD (Feb 1, 2012)

I imagine it's more as a method to help you keep a perfect angle than anything to do with whether it makes a big difference to grind in 2 dirrections. It's always nice to have new ideas to try out if a certain knife starts giving you trouble.
edit: I accidentally a word


----------



## SeanRogerPierce (Feb 1, 2012)

The new Carter Video is online for two days or so. Anyone already bought and seen it?


----------



## JBroida (Feb 1, 2012)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Do you agree with them?



There is merit to this way of doing things. I do use this sometimes, but it depends on what i'm sharpening and what i'm trying to achieve. When i teach people about sharpening, i tend to leave this part out in favor of giving them one less thing to think about initially. However, down the road, this tends to be something that comes up.

On a kind of related side note, did any of you guys see carters youtube video response to the straight razor sharpening challenge? In there, he talks about why he uses edge trailing strokes in sharpening (as in, what edge trailing strokes achieve that edge leading strokes can not). This helps give a good sense of why people sharpen with pressure on only the edge trailing strokes.


----------

